# Monthly News Thread | October 2014



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber, taxi drivers square off about RDU, Raleigh*

http://www.bizjournals.com/triangle...rs-square-off-about-rdu-raleigh.html?page=all


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Rider Might Lose An Eye From Driver's Hammer Attack. Could Uber Be Held Liable?*

*http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/09/30/uber-driver-hammer-attack-liability/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*United's Deal With Uber Raises Concerns*

*http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/30/business/uniteds-deal-with-uber-raises-concerns.html?_r=0*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Can We Trust Uber?*

*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/peter-sims/can-we-trust-uber_b_5892668.html*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@UberCemetery I thank you for volunteering in posting news articles.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber forges ahead with 420-job expansion contingent on veto*

*http://politics.suntimes.com/articl...-expansion-contingent-veto/mon-09292014-106pm*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber targets business customers in Australia*

*http://www.zdnet.com/uber-targets-business-customers-in-australia-7000034227/*


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *Can We Trust Uber?*
> 
> *http://www.huffingtonpost.com/peter-sims/can-we-trust-uber_b_5892668.html*


HPost has a personality conflict via contributors / writers. Those who sing the praises and bow to the Uber Gods, and those skeptical and cautious. Would love to see a story regarding the drivers prospective with them, as their readership is so huge.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Legal Limbo No More? Bill To Go Before D.C. Council Lays Out Ridesharing Rules*

*http://m.wamu.org/#/news/14/10/01/l..._before_dc_council_lays_out_ridesharing_rules*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*NSW government considers ditching car fleet and using Uber and GoGet to save $7 million*

*http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/nsw...077204340?nk=a3cfb9d4b3e05b4ff545192998c83d43*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber's Fleet Partnerships Might Be Undercutting Uber's Promise To Drivers*

*http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...e-undercutting-ubers-promise?s=mobile#4aame59*


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *Uber forges ahead with 420-job expansion contingent on veto*
> 
> *http://politics.suntimes.com/articl...-expansion-contingent-veto/mon-09292014-106pm*


Jeez, they still use the fake "RIDESHARE" theme in statements. Hippies are not amused. Just sayin..... Lol


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber's Fleet Partnerships Might Be Undercutting Uber's Promise To Drivers*
> 
> *http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...e-undercutting-ubers-promise?s=mobile#4aame59*


Hmmmm... Maybe THAT is how we can absorb the ACL blow this month....we can just lease our fleet out to chumps and the back office can take some time off and enjoy some shows !!! :/)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*A Secret of Uber's Success: Struggling Workers*

http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-10-02/a-secret-of-uber-s-success-struggling-workers


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*'God View': Uber Allegedly Stalked Users For Party-Goers' Viewing Pleasure*

*http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmir...alked-users-for-party-goers-viewing-pleasure/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Can We Trust Uber?
A great, long-lived brand begins and ends with trust.*

*https://medium.com/@petersimsie/can-we-trust-uber-c0e793deda36*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*The Immaturity and Arrogance of Uber*

*https://medium.com/@petersimsie/the-immaturity-and-arrogance-of-uber-eea64bcfa5bf*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

'I'm ready to take on the $18-billion boys': Vancouver's cabbies take aim at Uber

http://www.theprovince.com/touch/story.html?id=10264325&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

*Caught on camera: Uber tutors drivers to 'circumvent' regulations*

http://m.wdsu.com/news/caught-on-camera-uber-tutors-drivers-to-circumvent-regulations/28272818


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*We Did The Math: Is Uber Really Cheaper Than A Taxi?*

*http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-versus-taxi-best-deal-cheaper-2014-10*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*'If you're... driving for Uber, you need to have a license from the city'*

*http://www.kval.com/news/local/If-y...o-have-a-license-from-the-city-278164251.html*


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> *Caught on camera: Uber tutors drivers to 'circumvent' regulations*
> 
> http://m.wdsu.com/news/caught-on-camera-uber-tutors-drivers-to-circumvent-regulations/28272818


...that guy is the quintessential Uber ******


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Negotiations between Uber and Tuscaloosa are on verge of collapse*

*http://www.al.com/news/tuscaloosa/index.ssf/2014/10/city_of_tuscaloosa_was_willing.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Tuscaloosa warns Uber drivers of possible arrests*

*http://www.gadsdentimes.com/article/20141007/APN/310079881

http://www.myfoxal.com/story/267199...following-rules-and-regulations-in-tuscaloosa*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber who? Warren Buffett bets big on automobiles*

Berkshire Hathaway chief and billionaire investor Warren Buffett is betting on an American auto sales boom with his company's acquisition of Van Tuyl Group. But Uber cofounder and CEO Travis Kalanick sees car ownership declining.

*Who's right about cars?*

*http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...o-warren-buffett-bets-big-on-automobiles.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Maaxi app aims to help black cabs counter rise of Uber*

*http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29458897*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber shows new carpooling feature reduces traffic congestion 50% in pilot areas (Updated)*

*http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/07/u...reduces-traffic-congestion-50-in-pilot-areas/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Man Attacked With Hammer By Uber Driver Speaks Out*

*http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...er-speaks-out-patrick-karajah-roberto-chicas/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Should Uber Be Responsible If A Driver Attacks A Passenger?*

*http://consumerist.com/2014/10/08/should-uber-be-responsible-if-a-driver-attacks-a-passenger/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Hillsborough regulators want own smartphone app, without Uber and Lyft*

*We've developed an app that does everything theirs does, except it complies with the law," said Tom Smith, who presented an app nearly identical to Uber's called Click-a-Ride.*

*http://www.tampabay.com/news/transportation/hillsborough-regulators-want-own-smartphone-app-without-uber-and-lyft/2201248*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Flunks the Better Business Bureau Test*

*http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/...iness-bureau-test/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber prices increase up to 500% during peak ACL times*

*http://www.kvue.com/story/news/loca...ase-up-to-500-during-peak-acl-times/16955011/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Cabbies fired up over competitors*

*http://www.philly.com/philly/business/20141009_Cabbies_fired_up_over_competitors.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Seattle drivers raise questions about pay, conditions*

*http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...aise-questions-about-pay-conditions-1.2794283*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber, Lyft fail to receive permission to operate in Pa.*

*http://www.philly.com/philly/busine..._to_receive_permission_to_operate_in_Pa_.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Tax authorities say Uber liable for service tax, seek information from India subsidiary*

*http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...rom-india-subsidiary/articleshow/44726325.cms*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber snags another major Market Street lease on the heels of two big real estate plays*

*http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...ses-office-monadnock-building-brookfield.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Drive for Uber, go to jail in one Alabama city*

*http://watchdog.org/175995/drive-uber-go-jail/*


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

How can I insert a link, I tried but it doesn't copy...


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *Uber Rider Might Lose An Eye From Driver's Hammer Attack. Could Uber Be Held Liable?*
> 
> *http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/09/30/uber-driver-hammer-attack-liability/*


This is what happens when you cut rates and raise fees to the point that your drivers lives are in distress! I expect to see more of this in the near future as the quality of drivers continues to spiral downward. Exactly what kind of people do you expect would be out there driving for less than minimum wage, after expenses? Desperate people, that's what kind!


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *'God View': Uber Allegedly Stalked Users For Party-Goers' Viewing Pleasure*
> 
> *http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmir...alked-users-for-party-goers-viewing-pleasure/*


Do you have to scream in every post dude?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> How can I insert a link, I tried but it doesn't copy...


Hi @UberGirl, Good Morning

Copy the article title and paste it in the message box - that is usually in larger bold font, then copy the website URL and click the link button on the tool bar above the message box. ( the little paper clip) Then paste the webpage URL in that box and save WALA you did it. Thanks for helping keep up with the news articles. I know chi1cabby would like you to comment on the articles if you would like. Directing people that read the article to this website uberpeople.net but that is up to you. Thanks for the help @UberGirl.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

RS King said:


> Do you have to scream in every post dude?


@RS King - No screaming here - Please post some news articles if you have time. Thanks I look forward to seeing what you can find. We try to post the new articles in the monthly thread so we can reference them easily in the future. The posts include anything even if it includes Good or Bad comments about ride sharing companies. When you read any news articles on the net it does not matter about what the subject is about you will note that the title of the news article is always larger font and is usually in bold print. Thanks for helping post some news articles @RS King


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

*Uber, Lyft drivers face potential criminal charges In Tampa*

*http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/region-tampa/uber-lyft-drivers-face-potential-criminal-charges*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> *Uber, Lyft drivers face potential criminal charges In Tampa*
> 
> *http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/region-tampa/uber-lyft-drivers-face-potential-criminal-charges*


Thank you sir


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> *Uber, Lyft drivers face potential criminal charges In Tampa*
> 
> *http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/region-tampa/uber-lyft-drivers-face-potential-criminal-charges*


So have you decided to go to Tampa this weekend? with their email that was sent yesterday? You should take your food truck over there, you most likely would be way better off.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Hell no, Uber must have forgotten that part in the email.......lol


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Hi @UberGirl, Good Morning
> 
> Copy the article title and paste it in the message box - that is usually in larger bold font, then copy the website URL and click the link button on the tool bar above the message box. ( the little paper clip) Then paste the webpage URL in that box and save WALA you did it. Thanks for helping keep up with the news articles. I know chi1cabby would like you to comment on the articles if you would like. Directing people that read the article to this website uberpeople.net but that is up to you. Thanks for the help @UberGirl.


Thanks for reply! I tried the clip thing but it won't let me paste. I'll play around more or maybe I'll try to pm you or chi1 so you guys can post it.

Thanks!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> Thanks for reply! I tried the clip thing but it won't let me paste. I'll play around more or maybe I'll try to pm you or chi1 so you guys can post it.
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe try a different browser? if it does not work send us the website address we will take care of it for you.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

what web site is the article on you want to post? What is the name of the article? I can look


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

*In the Sharing Economy, Workers Find Both Freedom and Uncertainty*

*From NY times (someone please post it, it won't let me paste the link)*


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

The passenger mentioned it to me, she was pretty knowledgeable about uber (mostly from this article)


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*In the Sharing Economy, Workers Find Both Freedom and Uncertainty*

*http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/17/technology/in-the-sharing-economy-workers-find-both-freedom-and-uncertainty.html?_r=0*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> The passenger mentioned it to me, she was pretty knowledgeable about uber (mostly from this article)


Thanks will check it out


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> The passenger mentioned it to me, she was pretty knowledgeable about uber (mostly from this article)


Good one - Thanks


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*How Uber CEO Travis Kalanick Went From A Startup Failure To Owning A Multi-Billion Dollar Empire*

*http://www.businessinsider.com/travis-kalanick-uber-backstory-2014-10?op=1*


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Explained In 2 Minutes*
> 
> *http://mashable.com/2014/10/09/what-is-uber/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link*


Thanks for that.the warm fuzzy feeling has returned.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Thanks for that.the warm fuzzy feeling has returned.


Had to stop when she said "Some uber drivers make up to $90,000..." 
In my life, I have seen the end of people doing their research. 
Where is the curiosity? 
LAWD. 
I'm getting back out there to hustle.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Alaska Judge sides with city in decision allowing Uber to offer only free ride sharing*

*http://www.adn.com/article/20141013...on-allowing-uber-offer-only-free-ride-sharing*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber passes service tax burden on to cab drivers*

*http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...en-on-to-cab-drivers/articleshow/44813677.cms*


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *'God View': Uber Allegedly Stalked Users For Party-Goers' Viewing Pleasure*
> 
> *http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmir...alked-users-for-party-goers-viewing-pleasure/*


Typical TOTAL disregard shown by UBER. Only this time to its riders


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> *Caught on camera: Uber tutors drivers to 'circumvent' regulations*
> 
> http://m.wdsu.com/news/caught-on-camera-uber-tutors-drivers-to-circumvent-regulations/28272818


UBER just dont give a Damn for anyone's laws! But buck their rules and see them come down on the little guy.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *A new Uber antagonist rises in NYC's car wars*
> 
> http://www.crainsnewyork.com/articl.../a-new-uber-antagonist-rises-in-nycs-car-wars
> 
> @cybertec69


Thats a good thing for drivers.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Price wars haven't been a good thing for the Drivers.


Yes but this News about Gett raising driver pay could be a good thing for drivers.

Tel Aviv-based Gett announced Wednesday that it will begin to pay drivers 70 cents per minute on top of letting them keep 100% of customer tips. Gett said that pay structure would allow its drivers who log more than 40 hours a week to earn over $100,000 a year. According to a company release, Gett believes that makes it the most rewarding option for drivers in the city's e-hail space.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Rival Gett Is Making a Risky, Clever Play in the Ride-Sharing Game*

*http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox..._pay_drivers_double_what_uber_lyft_offer.html








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Gett Tries To Lure Away Uber Drivers In NYC With Promise Of Higher Pay*

*http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/15/gett-uber-drivers/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Gett joins in assault on frontrunner Uber*

http://nypost.com/2014/10/15/gett-joins-in-assault-on-frontrunner-uber/


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Gett Twitter account - for current updates

https://twitter.com/gett


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Car service company @gett is now guaranteeing drivers earn $1000 more /mth than Uber's pay guarantee blog.uber.com/nyc-5000-throu&#8230; Your turn #Uber

@gett is latest e-hail app to come at the king. But appealing to drivers might hit @Uber where it hurts most...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Michael IbrahimOct 15

*A Better Weapon than Money
*
*An Insider's View of the Ride App Wars*
*
https://medium.com/@WhiskNY/a-better-weapon-than-money-5f73405b93c1*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber holds first meeting in Las Vegas with prospective drivers*

*http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/t...s-first-meeting-las-vegas-prospective-drivers*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*This Maps Reveals Uber's Aggressive Plans For World Domination*

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/map-of-uber-jobs-and-locations-2014-10#ixzz3GJBMeEs5


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*City probing ex-TLC official after jump to Uber*

http://nypost.com/2014/10/15/ex-tlc-official-being-probed-by-city-after-jump-to-uber/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Two years hard labour: Korea to move forward with Bill to ban Uber*

*http://www.zdnet.com/two-years-hard-labour-korea-to-move-forward-with-bill-to-ban-uber-7000034676/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Paris court rules uberPOP advertising illegal, fines company as Uber vows to fight*

*http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/16/p...-illegal-fines-company-as-uber-vows-to-fight/*


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Can't post a link yet

But uber fired a driver over a tweet!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That is outrageous! Post a screenshot of the tweet or something.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Raises questions about IRS employee status, 1st amendment...etc.

I would hope the GM gets fired


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

*Jimmy Kimmel Becomes Uber Driver for a Day*
http://redalertpolitics.com/2014/10/17/jimmy-kimmel-becomes-uber-driver-day/


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Beware of fake Uber drivers*

*http://www.11alive.com/story/news/local/midtown/2014/10/17/beware-of-fake-uber-drivers/17477825/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber, Lyft have new rules to follow in Austin*

*http://www.kvue.com/story/news/loca...-have-new-rules-to-follow-in-austin/17459377/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*These Animated Charts Tell You Everything About Uber Prices In 21 Cities*

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-vs-taxi-pricing-by-city-2014-10#ixzz3GZwTX6QY


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

*Orlando officials force Uber, Lyft to raise prices*

http://m.wesh.com/video/orlando-officials-force-uber-lyft-to-raise-prices/29241796


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> *Orlando officials force Uber, Lyft to raise prices*
> 
> http://m.wesh.com/video/orlando-officials-force-uber-lyft-to-raise-prices/29241796


I think that was @freedom_rider in the video.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I think that was @freedom_rider in the video.


I think so too...


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> *Orlando officials force Uber, Lyft to raise prices*
> 
> http://m.wesh.com/video/orlando-officials-force-uber-lyft-to-raise-prices/29241796


What a novel idea -- put a lid on the corporate greed and pay the drivers better!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *Beware of fake Uber drivers*
> 
> *http://www.11alive.com/story/news/local/midtown/2014/10/17/beware-of-fake-uber-drivers/17477825/*


****** didn't put on his child locks in the back.
I can't stand these amateur creepers making us look bad


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Will Lower GDP*

*http://www.forbes.com/sites/victorhwang/2014/10/21/uber-will-lower-gdp/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Fines could put 'brakes' on Uber's Las Vegas plans

http://www.8newsnow.com/story/26851599/fines-could-put-brakes-on-ubers-las-vegas-plans*


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

http://www.nbcnews.com/business/consumer/uber-tests-demand-flu-shots-3-major-cities-n232251


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

Swed said:


> http://www.nbcnews.com/business/consumer/uber-tests-demand-flu-shots-3-major-cities-n232251


"The shots will not take place in the cars. Instead users will be asked to identify a place to meet up with the nurses from the Passport Health and Pager program."

I'm so confused. So, they are going to pay a driver to chauffeur a RN with a bag full of needles to random "meetup spots" of the user's choosing?

Who pays the fare? And what is the cost for the shot?


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

*UBER TURNS FROM TAXIS TO NURSES WITH HOME DELIVERY OF FLU SHOTS*

*http://kticradio.com/abc_health/ube...ith-home-delivery-of-flu-shots-abcid35076277/*


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

TaninLa said:


> "The shots will not take place in the cars. Instead users will be asked to identify a place to meet up with the nurses from the Passport Health and Pager program."
> 
> I'm so confused. So, they are going to pay a driver to chauffeur a RN with a bag full of needles to random "meetup spots" of the user's choosing?
> 
> Who pays the fare? And what is the cost for the shot?


See the thread https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-damage-control-about-ebola-infection.5516/ for the actual Uber flu vaccine announcement. Both the fares and the cost of the shots are paid by Uber.

It is great PR for Uber. Particularly good timing to counteract the news that the Ebola suffering doctor in NYC took an Uber ride on Wednesday evening and the passengers that later on rode in that car are being contacted. That way, instead of being seen as a negative force in the fight against infectious diseases, Uber projects the image of being part of the effort to fight them. What's the next marketing stunt ? "UberEbola" ? If you have Ebola like symptoms, just order an Uber car and we will transport you for free to a hospital asap....


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Check this out....

http://www.ubervtaxi.com


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

*Why Los Angeles Uber Drivers Say It Sucks to Be Them*

http://la.curbed.com/archives/2014/10/why_it_sucks_to_be_an_uber_driver_in_los_angeles_right_now.php


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

*D.C. taxi drivers plan downtown protest Tuesday morning (WaPo, 10/28)*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...lan-downtown-protest-tuesday-morning/?hpid=z4

If you're planning on driving anywhere in downtown D.C. mid-morning Tuesday, be prepared for possible delays.

In advance of Tuesday's scheduled D.C. Council vote on legislation that will allow app-based services such at uberX, Lyft and Sidecar to operate in the District, the city's cab drivers will be staging another protest.

Starting around 10:30 a.m., the cabbies will drive around Freedom Plaza to draw attention to the D.C. Council's final vote on bill. Drivers say the legislation gives the app-based services an unfair advantage because they don't have to follow the same rules and regulations, including paying hundreds of dollars in fees to operate in the city, that regular cabbies do. Cab drivers say they're losing money because of the new competition.

This is the third such protest in recent months. While cab drivers are hoping their actions win public sympathy for their cause, most observers have been less than pleased by the traffic jams they've caused, not to mention those trying to hail a cab who find themselves waving their arms in vain.

Many of the cab drivers participating are part of the more than 2,000 who've formed the Washington, D.C., Taxi Operators Association, affiliated with Teamsters Local 922 in Washington.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

*UberX drivers in South Carolina covered by state-approved insurance policy*

http://www.postandcourier.com/article/20141027/PC05/141029437


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

*Uber drivers want Charleston airport rules changed as officials wait on state decision*

http://www.postandcourier.com/article/20141023/PC05/141029718


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

News from far away.

http://indaily.com.au/news/2014/10/30/uber-and-state-govt-end-hostilities/

And if you have read that article check this out

http://blog.uber.com/partnersadelaide?indeed?AU-Adelaide_Indeed_Driver_Acquistion?adelaide/p2p

Ready to push the envelope again


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> *UberX drivers in South Carolina covered by state-approved insurance policy*
> 
> http://www.postandcourier.com/article/20141027/PC05/141029437


This is the part which will ultimately start chipping away at this model. 
Look for the "safe driver" fee to increase, and ultimately see the required coverage increase.

Currently, it is not on too many people's radar, but the claims will start coming in, because nearly any vehicle on the road commercially is more likely to have some type of accident, incident, etc. not even due to TNC novice driving skills, more due to increased exposure.

_In the first phase, when the driver is "online" and available to pick up passengers, Rasier's policy provides liability coverage of $50,000 per person, $100,000 per accident, and $25,000 for property damage per accident if and when the drivers' personal insurance carrier denies coverage._

_Raymond Farmer, director of the Department of Insurance, said drivers probably would be denied coverage by their insurers because state law says personal policies can't cover vehicles used for commercial purposes._


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/n...sportation-agency-wants-crackdown-uber-aliens


----------



## Taft (Sep 3, 2014)

Uber


----------

